
What Product Management book would you want to read? - bdickason
I’m a PM with 15 years experience who has worked at a FAANG company and a number of startups small and large. I’ve worked in VR, books, video games, ads, and b2b.<p>I’m thinking of writing a book or series of small books and wanted to throw some ideas out there and see if any stick. If none of them do, what would you want to see instead?<p>Broad:<p>* Coaching Product Managers<p>* Why great PMs build bad Products<p>* 10 failures after 15 years as a PM<p>* Moving from Jr to Sr PM<p>* PM Basics - skills that aren’t sexy but help you get stuff done<p>* Leading with compassion<p>* What is Product sense?<p>* The PM Strength Finder<p>Smaller topics<p>* Ramping up on a new team as a PM<p>* Should I kill my project?<p>* PM archetypes - which one am I?<p>* From Stertup to Big Company as a PM<p>* The myth of ‘the faster horse’<p>* Picking your first 10 customers<p>* Going from Manager to IC<p>* What I learned from 3 years of building products with game devs<p>* The importance of Speed<p>* The importance of Quality<p>* The importance of User Research<p>* How does building a VR product differ from a 2D app?
======
villaumbrosia
Hi @bdickason!

I'm glad you decided to write a Product Management book. I did so myself with
The Product Book (link here [https://bit.ly/32YkW2B](https://bit.ly/32YkW2B))
a few years ago.

I'd say that the PM community would definitely benefit from quite a few of
those topics. My favorite ones are _Why great PMs build bad Products_ and
_Moving from Jr to Sr PM_.

My advice is to make it as holistic as possible. Go out and see how different
PMs have managed those challenges and how each experience is unique. In the
end, there is no one right way to succeed in PM.

------
bdickason
Some other ideas after poking around quora and the PM subreddit:

* How to use metrics when you suck at metrics.

* What are the 3 metrics you should look at every day (broken down by type of project)

* How to build a diverse team of PMs

* The best PMs I’ve ever seen do... (anecdotes from amazing PMs)

* The worst PMs I’ve ever seen do../ (anecdotes from terrible PMs)

* How to get the most from your PM as a (designer / engineer / biz dev / etc)

* how to get the most from your (designee / Engineerin : biz dev / etc) as a PM

